# Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht



## Colonia (9. August 2011)

*Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Hallo,
wie der Threadname schon vermuten lässt, suche ich einen neuen Cpu-Kühler für den i5. Der Boxed ist mir zu laut und ich wollte den i5 übertakten. Da es sehr viele Kühler auf dem Markt gibt bin ich etwas verunsichert welchen ich nehmen soll. 

Herausgesucht habe ich mir folgende:

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welchen von den Kühlern könnt ihr empfehlen? Ist der Silver Arrow wirklich sein Geld wert, oder reicht für Übertakten auch ein Mugen2 oder Thermalright Macho?

Der Preis sollte die 55€ Marke nicht überschreiten.

Könnten die Leute, die die Kühler haben vielleicht schreiben wie hoch diese vom Mainboardboden sind? Dann könnte ich nämlich schauen, ob der Kühler ins Gehäuse passt 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## hundElungE (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Der Macho ist mMn hier der P/L Sieger. Dicht gefolgt von vom Mugen 2. Leistungstechnisch ist der Silver Arrow vorne, knapp dahinter Macho ( im Null Komma Bereich)
Fürs übertakten sind alle bestens geeignet, die Größe sollte für dich entscheidend sein. Welchen RAM nutzt Du? Welches Gehäuse? 

Edit: Lautstärke von leise zu laut - Macho, Silver Arrow, Mugen

Grüße


----------



## Colonia (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Ups die Hardware habe ich vergessen..

Intel Core i5 2500K
AsRock P67 Pro3 (B3)
G.Skill DDR3-1333 4GB
LC-Power Pro-906B Airduct, 420W ATX | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Gehäuse wird die nächsten Tagen von einem Coolermaster 430 oder Xigmatek Midgard ersetzt. Da müssten die Kühler doch reinpassen oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Dürften schon reinpassen ja.
Der HR-02 ist schon ein sehr guter Kühler. Ich habe den normalen seit Anfang des Jahres und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Kann man eventuell sogar passiv kühlen die CPU mit dem Teil.


----------



## Jackey555 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Der Macho hat etwas größere Lamellenabstände (glaube 3mm). Er ist also ein wenig besser für geringe Drehzahlen ausgelegt und skaliert nicht so gut mit höheren Drehzahlen. Wenn es also sehr leise sein soll nimm den Macho. Wenn Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt und du das letzte Quäntchen Kühlleistung bei höheren Drehzahlen haben willst nimm den Mugen 2. Er ist mit seinen Lammellenabständen von 2mm einfach eher dafür ausgelegt, obgleich er auch genug Potential hat bei geringen Drehzahlen gut zu kühlen.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt nimm den Silver Arrow.


----------



## tobsel88 (9. August 2011)

Kann den Mugen nur immer wieder empfehlen ist echt nen Top Produkt wobei die a deren auch nicht schlecht sind


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Aber der Mugen soll schwer einzubauen sein, hat man so im Forum erzählt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Der beste der drei Kühler ist der Silver Arrow. Und der abstand zum Macho liegt nicht im null komma bereich. Wenn du das beste willst dann nim den Silver Arrow.


----------



## JimJuggy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*



> Der Macho ist mMn hier der P/L Sieger.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Andere Hersteller würden für den Macho bestimmt 50 EUR verlangen. Er ist zwar auch keine Innovation, aber das kann man ja mittlerweile von keinem CPU-Kühler sagen. Jedenfalls ist die Performance gut.


----------



## Kaktus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Der Silver Arrow ist kaum besser als der Macho. Der Mugen unterliegt dem Macho deutlicher als er dem Silver Arrow hinter her hinkt. Der Macho ist PL König und bietet extrem viel Leistung, zumal er sich auch wunderbar für den Smipassiven Betrieb eignet.


----------



## Colonia (10. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Also ich werde mir den Thermalright Macho kaufen. Der Preis und die Leistung haben mich überzeugt. Allerdings suche ich noch ein passendes Gehäuse. Mein jetziges ist mit knapp 19cm Breite etwas zu schmal oder?


----------



## 4711 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

160 mm Kühler + 6 mm CPU + 3mm Board + 5 mm Abstandhalter zum Boardträger + xy mm Abstand Boardträger zur Case Außenwand, das wird eng, sehr eng sogar.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2011)

*AW: Cpu-Kühler für Intel Core i5 2500K gesucht*

Hat auch keiner behauptet, dass es das nicht sein würde.
Der HR-02 ist eben ein sehr großer Kühler.


----------

